# Extended Trip/Extended stay option for uber passenger app?



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it would really awesome if Uber added the Extended Trip/Extended Stay option to a Uber rider's request. Let's say that a person needs to go a long distance(50+ miles non airport trip); and has some business to take care of or a doctor's visit etc. They could request the driver for an extended amount of time(given they are comfortable with the initial ride) Driver waits around for them, Driver is (guaranteed-haha) granted a roundtrip fare and passenger benefits from similar "comfortable" experience. I mean it sets expectations and assures the drivers that they'll get back to their home city, right?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Great Idea...not sure if it's on Uber's top 10 list. But worth sending a note to them. Who knows how it will go.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> I think it would really awesome if Uber added the Extended Trip/Extended Stay option to a Uber rider's request. Let's say that a person needs to go a long distance(50+ miles non airport trip); and has some business to take care of or a doctor's visit etc. They could request the driver for an extended amount of time(given they are comfortable with the initial ride) Driver waits around for them, Driver is (guaranteed-haha) granted a roundtrip fare and passenger benefits from similar "comfortable" experience. I mean it sets expectations and assures the drivers that they'll get back to their home city, right?


There is a service like that.
its called a limo.


----------

